# Best .45 ACP for Concealed Carry



## OneEternalRound

I am seeking out the opinions of my fellow handgun aficionados in this post. I have a 2 full size handguns in .45 ACP and 9mm but it's near impossible to conceal them. So I'm looking for a small .45 ACP handgun that can be concealed easily. I don't care for looks, I own a Glock lol, not for looks. Reliability, durability and accuracy are my main concerns and they take equal place as far as priority. I appreciate any and all opinions, looking for some light to be shed on the best for concealment.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Well, OK...
How much pistol shooting experience do you have? How good are you, at it?
These are important questions because the smaller the pistol, the more difficult it is to shoot accurately and effectively.

So tell us.

Then someone here will be better able to give you advice.

Not me, however, because I'm going to be on vacation until October 21st.


----------



## shaolin

I own a Glock 36 and Kimber Pro CDP 2 that I can conceal with a loose fitting shirt.


----------



## injunear

I have a glock 30 sf I don't have any problems concealing I use a IWB holster I don't have any trouble concealing like all glocks not very nice to look at but they go bang when you pull the trigger


----------



## paratrooper

OneEternalRound said:


> I am seeking out the opinions of my fellow handgun aficionados in this post. I have a 2 full size handguns in .45 ACP and 9mm but it's near impossible to conceal them. So I'm looking for a small .45 ACP handgun that can be concealed easily. I don't care for looks, I own a Glock lol, not for looks. Reliability, durability and accuracy are my main concerns and they take equal place as far as priority. I appreciate any and all opinions, looking for some light to be shed on the best for concealment.


Asking which .45 acp is best for concealed carry, is like asking which pick-up truck is best for a run to the landfill.

Accuracy is a responsibility that falls upon the shooter. Durability is also a trait that rests upon the owner. Experience trumps all, when it comes to firearms and shooting. If you have experience, chances are in your favor, that each and every trait of any given firearm, will be a favorable one.


----------



## Sgt45

Carry guns 1911 full size, not too often. Commander size most of the time, that would be a Wilson Professional, Ed Brown Special Forces or Kimber Pro Carry II in .38 super. All guns carried in the 3:30 position with an IWB holster. Yesterday, I bought a S&W M&P 9, my wrists are starting to get beat up due to recoil. So far I have 238 rounds through it. Zero malfunctions, accuracy is outstanding, feeds my reloads just fine, it's lighter than a steel 1911, it's a little fatter but in a Milt Sparks Summer Special holster it seems to carry just fine although the holster needs to be broken in. Night sights came with the gun and it has a rail for a light (holster on order so I can keep the light on the gun at all times). I am really impressed with this particular model and I'm not a fan of Smith autos. The other nice thing about the Smith is that it drops empties at my feet so retrieving brass is a snap. With modern SD loads in 9mm I don't think that I'm at that much of a disadvantage than the .45 and I have more than twice the ammo supply carrying one extra magazine. With the .45 I'd have to carry 4 extra 8 round mags and I'd still be short. I think I have fallen over to the dark side.


----------



## denner

The GLOCK 30S, I don't know if it's the best .45 for CCW, but I'd give it a hard look


----------



## bubbinator

I have 42yrs as LEO around the world. In US & Thailand I carried a 1911A1 in a belly band rig under my belt buckle while working Town Patrol in Thailand. I started with a M36 in a Safariland shoulder holster but too many Thai girls hugging on us downtown made that untenable. ALL my 1911a1s have had Pachmyer Rubber grips as do my Glock 21 and 22 and my 9mm BHP. This allows a secure inside the belt carry which is very concealable. I worked extensive UC details in several jurisdictions withot compromise like this. Still do so today, now retired.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Sgt45 said:


> Carry guns 1911 full size, not too often. Commander size most of the time, that would be a Wilson Professional, Ed Brown Special Forces or Kimber Pro Carry II in .38 super. All guns carried in the 3:30 position with an IWB holster. Yesterday, I bought a S&W M&P 9, my wrists are starting to get beat up due to recoil. So far I have 238 rounds through it. Zero malfunctions, accuracy is outstanding, feeds my reloads just fine, it's lighter than a steel 1911, it's a little fatter but in a Milt Sparks Summer Special holster it seems to carry just fine although the holster needs to be broken in. Night sights came with the gun and it has a rail for a light (holster on order so I can keep the light on the gun at all times). I am really impressed with this particular model and I'm not a fan of Smith autos. The other nice thing about the Smith is that it drops empties at my feet so retrieving brass is a snap. With modern SD loads in 9mm I don't think that I'm at that much of a disadvantage than the .45 and I have more than twice the ammo supply carrying one extra magazine. With the .45 I'd have to carry 4 extra 8 round mags and I'd still be short. I think I have fallen over to the dark side.


I have three M&P's, one of which is a 4.25" 9mm Pro Series. I shoot that gun a lot and my experiences with it mirror yours. Accurate as hell, reliable, handling is approve reproach. One of my other M&P's is a 4" .45ACP full size. This is one heck of a .45 to have. I had the Apex Tactical DCAEK installed when I bought it, though as soon as I got home, I removed the Apex trigger spring and re-installed the stock OEM spring to get the trigger down to at or under 5 pounds. The break is crisp and nearly 1911-like. One fine .45 to have.


----------



## Bisley

I like the XDs.


----------



## Glock Doctor

Springfield XD(s). If I had the spare cash I'd buy one for myself. There's just been a recall for what Springfield has called, 'a very rare problem'. The problem has, now, been identified and is being fixed; so as long as the serial number is outside the problem range, I'd be delighted to own and (secondarily) carry one of these incredibly small 45 ACP pistols. Which, by the way, I've been told shoots very well, and has manageable recoil.


----------



## pic

Sgt45 said:


> Carry guns 1911 full size, not too often. Commander size most of the time, that would be a Wilson Professional, Ed Brown Special Forces or Kimber Pro Carry II in .38 super. All guns carried in the 3:30 position with an IWB holster. Yesterday, I bought a S&W M&P 9, my wrists are starting to get beat up due to recoil. So far I have 238 rounds through it. Zero malfunctions, accuracy is outstanding, feeds my reloads just fine, it's lighter than a steel 1911, it's a little fatter but in a Milt Sparks Summer Special holster it seems to carry just fine although the holster needs to be broken in. Night sights came with the gun and it has a rail for a light (holster on order so I can keep the light on the gun at all times). I am really impressed with this particular model and I'm not a fan of Smith autos. The other nice thing about the Smith is that it drops empties at my feet so retrieving brass is a snap. With modern SD loads in 9mm I don't think that I'm at that much of a disadvantage than the .45 and I have more than twice the ammo supply carrying one extra magazine. With the .45 I'd have to carry 4 extra 8 round mags and I'd still be short. I think I have fallen over to the dark side.


Carrying an all steel 1911, you know your carrying a hunk of metal,lol. I love my 1911,all stainless steel. But but when I carry my polymer , I sometimes have to feel if it's there, being a lighter weight gun. But here in ny, we are limited in capacity.


----------



## denner

pic said:


> Carrying an all steel 1911, you know your carrying a hunk of metal,lol. I love my 1911,all stainless steel. But but when I carry my polymer , I sometimes have to feel if it's there, being a lighter weight gun. But here in ny, we are limited in capacity.


I agree.


----------



## rex

I carry a Commander or a USPf,but if I replaced them I'd go to a compact HK or lightweight Commander.I'm not quite that old yet but it's coming.Since they are both the same capacity I'd probably go Colt since it's a touch narrower than the HK,but it's hard to say.


----------



## tony pasley

There is no such thing! Because each of us are different no one gun can be the best for every one, I carry a full size 1911a1 daily. I know it well and don't mind the weight or the size, but that is me. Which ever you select make sure to practice with it often good luck finding the one that is best for you.


----------



## trlhrv

I would recommend the Kahr P45 or PM45. For small guns they handle the recoil amazingly well. I have a Kimber Ultra II but it is just too heavy. I carry a PM40 on a versacary clip which is the best combination I've experienced after numerous IWB attempts.


----------



## dondavis3

I carry my S&W M&P 45c daily - it's a wonderfully accurate & soft shooter for me

:smt1099


----------



## LAGNAF

Colt New Agent all day long.


----------



## fotojo

I my mind hands down the Springfield XD-S, I have carried this gun for just under a year now. So I have carried it in all seasons and it conceals very easy, shoots great handles well and with the extend grip magazine fun to target shoot with. If you do consider picking up one the recall is something to consider, as the gun may double feed and possibly fire, a quick way to determine if it has been done is look for a roll pin in center of grip safety if present up-date has been done. Good illustrations on Springfield's site


----------



## catch

Lightweight Commander.


----------



## desertman

Of the 5 .45's that I have, I'd have to say that the Kimber RCP II is the most comfortable, the Detonics Combat Master all stainless is my favorite, but I find that I carry a Glock G30 most of the time.


----------



## Philco

I carry a Ruger P 345 and thus far it's worked very well for me in a Don Hume IWB holster. I can't say it's the best .45 to carry (because I have not tried them all) , but it's certainly a reliable gun that conceals amazingly well.


----------



## Ksgunner

My .45 is a Kimber Pro Carry II, 4". it is light, reliable, and a great shooter. It is easy to conceal under a shirt.


----------



## Bobv

proper Conceal and carry can be challenging, you can carry any pistol if you dress right for that piece, during the fall and winter I will pack Large guns because I wear a long sleeve thicker shirt with a deep concealed and carry band holster, goggle it and it has a good price and is very comfortable. but in hot weather I pack my glock 26 which fits on my belt in a compressed leather holster that will not show the muzzle and my vest covers the bottom of it. this my not work for you as you may want something else. don't do what I did and buy a bunch of holsters! hope this helps.


----------



## Rjace52

The GLOCK 30S is my carry option right now...great gun for CCW


----------



## PT111Pro

Taurus 24/7 compact in 45 acp.


----------



## jtguns

Detonics for me.


----------



## miketx

I have one of these.










Colt Defender.


----------



## dakota1911

It sort of depends on your daily activities, body, and how you want to carry. I carry a Commander but know that is not for everybody.


----------



## metalbanger1

I would suggest you look at the Sig P250 DAO. Safe to carry, reliable, accurate. Reasonable size.


----------



## DanMN

My favorite is my Sig 227 Tacops. 6 oClock IWB. I'm a little over weight, so it blends right in


----------



## shift1

Tough call? I say XDS also and check that recall is done? Just buy new ! They are cheap.


----------



## pic

metalbanger1 said:


> I would suggest you look at the Sig P250 DAO. Safe to carry, reliable, accurate. Reasonable size.


I love my sigs, just out of curiosity, there is no right or wrong answer.
MY Question , what does "safe to carry" mean in your opinion?


----------



## Smitty79

Is there a reason why you want to carry a 45? Seems like you are giving away a lot of firepower. With modern defensive ammo, 45 is no more effective than 9mm. The only reason I could see to carry a 45 is if you live in a state where expanding ammo is illegal.


----------

